# Renewed DVC annual passes today!



## pfrank4127 (Aug 30, 2010)

Just renewed my DVC annual passes today  .  They are good till 12/2/2011 with the 15 month promotion :whoopie: :whoopie: :whoopie: .  Need to plan more trips now.


----------



## lawgs (Aug 31, 2010)

pfrank4127 said:


> Just renewed my DVC annual passes today  .  They are good till 12/2/2011 with the 15 month promotion :whoopie: :whoopie: :whoopie: .  Need to plan more trips now.



You are lucky you are within the window which I think ends tomorrow.

One cannot extend annual passes in advance can they, wishfully thinking here.


----------



## AnnaS (Aug 31, 2010)

pfrank4127 said:


> Just renewed my DVC annual passes today  .  They are good till 12/2/2011 with the 15 month promotion :whoopie: :whoopie: :whoopie: .  Need to plan more trips now.



Happy to hear you were able to take advantage of it.  If we did not have left over park hoppers with plusses, I would have purchased APs.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 31, 2010)

I hope they extend that offer a few more months.  Our passes were 15 month passes and don't expire until 12/2010.  I was hoping for the same deal again.  Wishful thinking......


----------

